# Help : Java Update problem



## razorstab (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know where to post this thread, hope i posted in the right section. 

i'm currently experiencing java update problems. i was gona update and install J2SE runtime environment 5.0; was able to download the files to be installed but during installation an error occured. It prompted something like : error 1311. source file not found. i searched and couldn't find the missing file. By the way, this is my current java version : java 2 SE version 1.5.0 (build 1.5.0_02-b09). if i need to post the image of the prompt here, please let me know.

what do i need to do? does anybody know how to solve this problem? :sad: 
help...


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

Uninstall the DK, get a fresh download of the current version of the DK and reinstall? It's what I'd do...


----------



## paul2110 (Aug 25, 2005)

The problem here is that IE is trying to download the .cab files into your Temporary Internet Files which is full. Either increase your cache size or delete your temp files in IE.


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

"We are having a similar problem with many of our clients - especially in Japan.

We think what is happening is that in IE, the IE cache limited is being exceeded and is therefore not downloading the CAB - even if you have loads of disk space free.

We have not done any deep technical analysis of this. If are assumptions are correct, then this is a bug in the installer that needs reporting as it definitely needs sorting out." 


source: java.sun.com Aug 25, 2005


----------

